# Bg44k



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Picked some up today after my MOT (passed by the way) not put it in yet, has anyone used it? if so whats your findings?? 

Looking online it seems to get some great reviews.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Might consider buying some of this after hearing a review.. my car could certainly use it


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I used the derv version last year in a 130K mundano diseasel and it made a difference, even swmbo noted it was smoother and quiter.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Alan how is your car running buddie, any progress on the miss fire and power delivery.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you sue the bg44k, in a diesel engine, its just my cousin used this on his diesel earlier this year, and said the car runs smoother after the treatment, but i have never tried this, i'm aware that the bg company has a different model number for the diesel versions, but in shops, they sell the bg44k and they all say its fine for a diesel engine.

I have tried millers in the past, and that was good.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not sure trip, I used the derv specific one, bg244 iirc.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Alright Trip, dads bought me a set of NGK Iridium plugs which will hopefully help if not I'll be doing HT leads next, I'm also gonna clean up the load sensor.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Not sure trip, I used the derv specific one, bg244 iirc.


Thats no problem there Bigmc, its probably better off sticking to the derv version if you have a diesel, at least its marketed for diesels, they have two versions on the market.

Many thanks for applying back :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Yep you can use BG 44 in diesels, the diesel specific BG 244 has extra additives (lubricants ?)


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Yep you can use BG 44 in diesels, the diesel specific BG 244 has extra additives (lubricants ?)


Hi, what would perform better for a diesel then, between the two


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I got 4 from flea bay, noticed a difference in the Jeep... didn't make any difference in the XKR or S8...

Jeep uses normal unleaded, and the other 2 use super, so not sure if that is anything to do with it?!? 

:thumb:


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

Kwik fit were promoting BG44K I used mine over a year ago it is a good product


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I got 4 from flea bay, noticed a difference in the Jeep... didn't make any difference in the XKR or S8...
> 
> Jeep uses normal unleaded, and the other 2 use super, so not sure if that is anything to do with it?!?
> 
> :thumb:


Hmmm....

All i use is Tesco 99, although god knows what the previous owner had used. 



R9SH G said:


> Kwik fit were promoting BG44K I used mine over a year ago it is a good product


Oddly thats were i got it from lol, got my MOT done there today an spotted it and instantly knew the name and logo :thumb:

Is there an expiry date on the product?? bottom of the can has 18/4/2010


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, but even if they have only used normal fuel, you have had the car a while...same as the XKR... so it should be all nice and clean anyway...

:thumb:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

> Is there an expiry date on the product?? bottom of the can has 18/4/2010


Unless it says 'Best before' or something else it's more than likely the production date for batch numbers and what not.

Let us know how it gets on, my car is due a service and I'm tempted to try some of this as my TDi is on 120k now and although it runs smooth when warm, it's not great on start


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi, what would perform better for a diesel then, between the two


I wouldn`t of thought there was a lot in it but if you`ve got a diesel buy the BG 244 

Theres a `special` just started from http://www.powerenhancer.co.uk/ with the discount code XMAS


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I saw something about this on the golf forum and it turned out to be nothing special in the ingredients IIRC and the person posting threads about it was doing it all over the place trying to generate interest in the product, also the main review site was also owned by the reseller (maybe manufacturers i cant really remember).


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Shaun said:


> I saw something about this on the golf forum and it turned out to be nothing special in the ingredients IIRC and the person posting threads about it was doing it all over the place trying to generate interest in the product, also the main review site was also owned by the reseller (maybe manufacturers i cant rally remember).


OK I own up its me !

I wish


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Found it

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/410910.aspx

and the spammer :-
http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bg...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

And the data sheet


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats very sly marketing there, the guy got caught out...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ah well i'll be taking it back tomorrow then.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

The stuff worked for me :driver:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Hmm I don't know if I want this now lol


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I am a non believer, its all snake oil to me
BUT, this stuff gets recommended on many, many different car forums and has done for years. Many dealerships use it as well so dont be put off by one reseller
I have always used a petrol additive (REDEX) and have recently posted a question about a similar product. I will be giving said product a go for sure (petrol version):thumb:


----------



## User1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all, 

One of our customers alerted us to this thread and I would like to opportunity to respond.

It is obvious that there is a misunderstanding on the purpose of an MSDS. To be absolutely clear - ONLY the ingredients that fall within REACH (EU regulation) have to be listed on an MSDS and PEA isn't one of them, as are many of the amine family of chemicals. No manufacture will list proprietary ingredient information on packaging, MSDS or otherwise UNLESS legally obliged to do so. The solvents, which aid in the delivery & removal process, do fall within REACH and MUST be listed on the MSDS and packaging. 

We are always happy to engage in constructive discussion about the products we support and sell but we will not tolerate defamatory remarks about our company. It is up to BG to defend their own products as they see fit but we (Powerenhancer) will defend any accusations that we are misrepresenting products. Legally if we have to.

If the OP of the MSDS would care to send a can of 44K (and perhaps some competitor products) to an approved chemist for analysis to measure the amount of amine-based chemicals and other detergents, then the results would confirm that 44K is the highest PEA concentrate on the market (at the moment.) 

How does PEA work? Simply put, the "poly" part of the Polyether-amine has a strong affinity for metal surfaces through a polar/nonpolar base reaction. This process removes the carbon and other contaminants from metal surfaces that the chemistry comes into contact with. The "ether" part then facilitates the safe removal of the hydrocarbons or similar contaminants. It is not rocket science but then again its not snake oil either! 

We are currently working on the new Archoil range of products, one of which has even more PEA based chemistry per treatment. The benefits of PEA is that it is very effective whilst being safe to use. The downside is the cost versus solvent-only based chemistry.

I hope to think we have restored some trust in the additive market over the years. Not just because we only sell what we believe to be the best on the market but also because we have gone one step further to reveal the chemistries that work and how they work. We took some heat when we publicly revealed the importance of PEA 6 years ago. 

To be clear on another point – we have no allegiance to or contract with BG. Our allegiance has always been with our customers and we will continue to sell what we believe to be the best and happily drop any products as/if/when technologies improve, just like we have done with other products without hesitation.

Kind regards,

Andy


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

user1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One of our customers alerted us to this thread and I would like to opportunity to respond.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the clarification Andy :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Cheers for the clarification Andy :thumb:


Your the snitch arn`t you Diesel Dave


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

RedUntilDead said:


> Your the snitch arn`t you Diesel Dave


Yep :wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

User1 said:


> How does PEA work? Simply put, the "poly" part of the Polyether-amine has a strong affinity for metal surfaces through a polar/nonpolar base reaction. This process removes the carbon and other contaminants from metal surfaces that the chemistry comes into contact with. The "ether" part then facilitates the safe removal of the hydrocarbons or similar contaminants. It is not rocket science but then again its not snake oil either!


So how does all the bad stuff get removed?!?!?

Is it burnt up in the engine, or does it fall out the back of the exhaust?

Are there any completely independent tests to show the improvements that this products claims to make in a vehicle??

I have seen the test results on line from your ebay advert and I have already purchased from you... but as I said above, in 2 of my 3 vehicles I noticed absolutely no difference....

Could it be down to the Super unleaded I already use... or maybe down to the fact that I put the product in just before going on a long journey?!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Well i put it in yesterday and filled up with my usual Tesco 99...noticed no difference yet despite doing nearly 100 miles with a mixture of stop start journeys too, waste of £20 IMO.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Could it be that your car didn't need it? I used it on a 9 year old Cougar and it definitely felt different.

Perhaps the Momentum 99 has had an effect too?


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

I used this for the first time 2 weeks ago (well the diesel one) and I have noticed a difference and my car is more efficient.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

millns84 said:


> Could it be that your car didn't need it? I used it on a 9 year old Cougar and it definitely felt different.
> 
> Perhaps the Momentum 99 has had an effect too?


Possibly right mate


----------

